# Iron Ranch Swap Meet and Annual Post ride!!!!



## fatbike (Sep 5, 2017)

Coming soon! Plus I host post swap meet ride Saturday evening. When I have the starting point established, I will post it. A 21 and over ride with lots of good people, 30-50 plus riders and with our newly found swap meet vintage bicycles to ride. Always fun! Been an annual ride for 6 yrs.
Good times!!!!

We will hit up beer establishments, and find places to chill outside during our brakes outside in various places. More beer establishments, then who knows. We know where all the Canadians enjoy ending there ride at. Im ened we will end up there.
I'll post very soon the location.

Contact me for further details or contact via # 5037082627 is best during the weekend of.


----------



## Boris (Sep 5, 2017)

And what better way to protect yourself on that late night ride, than with one or more of Boris's Custom Reflectors (formerly Marko's Custom Reflectors). And just by chance, I'll have plenty of 'em for sale the day of the meet.


----------



## vincev (Sep 5, 2017)

Boris said:


> And what better way to protect yourself on that late night ride, than with one or more of Boris's Custom Reflectors (formerly Marko's Custom Reflectors). And just by chance, I'll have plenty of 'em for sale the day of the meet.



Maybe you can donate some to the people in Texas and claim a tax write off.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 6, 2017)

You're assuming he files his taxes.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 6, 2017)

fatbike said:


> View attachment 671997 Coming soon!
> 
> Post swap meet ride will meet at 1940  NW Quimby St. @ Luckylabbrewing. 6pm be there!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## fatbike (Sep 6, 2017)

Meeting spot. 1940 NW Quimby St. Lucky Lab brewery. At 6pm. We havent met there in a few yrs. it will be a blast!!! You Canadians ready? Hope to see you Tacoma Skidkings too!


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2017)

Hopefully someone will get lots of photos of the swap meet for those of us that can't make it....


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 7, 2017)

Swap!,,,oh yea!,,


----------



## Ridge Rider (Sep 9, 2017)

Load the money gun and get there early . The best bikes go right away 

 away.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 9, 2017)

Where can I find this money gun?!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 12, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 672904 View attachment 672905 Swap!,,,oh yea!,,



Looking good Mark!!!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 12, 2017)

Ridge Rider said:


> Load the money gun and get there early . The best bikes go right away View attachment 673837 away.
> View attachment 673835 View attachment 673836



Quite the load of bikes there!!! Nice!!!


----------



## Boris (Sep 18, 2017)

How was the post-swap ride? Any photos?


----------

